# Rockford t3 6.5s and Polk audio pa4000.4



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Just got these in today so thought i would post some picks and initial thoughts. 
The woofers in the side by side shots are dls rm6.2's very beastly mids and with little to know break in time i cam say that i will have to do some indepth deadning on my doors because these rockfords have brought some rattles to light that the dls's left in the dark. 
Going looks alone the dls is the clear winner in my mind. But the rockford's on the same power have a little more punch from the get go. 

On to the polk,
This thing is super tiny! i was really suprised when i pulled it out the box. 
Theres a pick with it laying on top of my laptop with my phone on top of the amp. And my phone is a little smaller than a blackberry. 
Swapped the amp from an alpine 305mvr bridged to running just to channels on the polk and didnt lose a thing with the dls's playing. lower noise floor and a what seemed like a little more dynamics came with the polk.

This weekend i will be doing a fully active install using the polks crossovers and a kenwood x995 for time alignment. Will get back with a little more of a detailed review and description of how well everything performs. Considering i put together a fully active active setup with t/a for under 900 bucks excluding substage i'm thinking it's a win win.


----------



## jab4au (May 31, 2010)

Thanks and keep us posted. I am interested to hear your thoughts on both the speakers and amp once run active.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

I am interested in hearing your thoughts more on the Polk Audio. I went to full range class D and will never look back.


----------



## MaxxG (Jun 25, 2011)

anyone have thoughts on the rockford T1000.4ad?? or any experiance? im thinking of upgrading from the T600.4. running Polk MM 6.5s now but will have the rockford T3s within the week. worth it to upgrade?


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

MaxxG said:


> anyone have thoughts on the rockford T1000.4ad?? or any experiance? im thinking of upgrading from the T600.4. running Polk MM 6.5s now but will have the rockford T3s within the week. worth it to upgrade?


All i'ma say right now is that the t3's passives DO NOT do the actual drivers justice. Gonna reserve the rest till the end of the week.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Well looks like im not gonna get to say much about these because today i got a 742 speeding ticket that i'm not gonna be able to pay unless i get some stuff sold so check out the fs threads for these some dls's and the new polk 4 channel class d.:behead:


----------



## MaxxG (Jun 25, 2011)

thomasluke said:


> Well looks like im not gonna get to say much about these because today i got a 742 speeding ticket that i'm not gonna be able to pay unless i get some stuff sold so check out the fs threads for these some dls's and the new polk 4 channel class d.:behead:


Damn man thats terrible sorry to hear it.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

MaxxG said:


> Damn man thats terrible sorry to hear it.


Thanks man What make its so bad is the fact that i didnt even know that i was speeding. Heres the facts.
1) The speed limit on the interstate in the portion that was driving in was 70 mph
2) I was doing 71 mph 
3) there were no signs that said i was in a work zone And that said speed limit was 50 mph
I asked the officer to show the sign where the work zone started and he could not. To top it all off they were no closed lanes, cones, markers nothing.
Now if i dont pay the ticket i could do six months in jail.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Since you can't sue the city for wrongful ticketing, you should at least go to court and plead your case. Take some photos of the area where the event happened, also the transcript- that the court should be able to provide you with this.

I like GPS because they show posted speed when there are no signs for a while, and it has been accurate in construction areas before.

GL!


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

schmiddr2 said:


> Since you can't sue the city for wrongful ticketing, you should at least go to court and plead your case. Take some photos of the area where the event happened, also the transcript- that the court should be able to provide you with this.
> 
> I like GPS because they show posted speed when there are no signs for a while, and it has been accurate in construction areas before.
> 
> GL!


I plan on going to court and maybe i'll get lucky and the cop won't show
But just incase i went back today to take some pictures and low and behold what do you know? 
Theres freaking signs every ten feet it seems like a lanes closed and theres even one of those lit up arrows blicking and mocking me. So i'm screwed on that end. I'm thinking they where out there a little early and jumped the gun on the tickets. Who knows maybe i'm not the only one that got screwed monday morning.


----------



## MaxxG (Jun 25, 2011)

sorry to change subjects but i thought id mention that i installed one of the new polk PA4000.4 a few days ago in a 2005 pontiac grand am, and was very impressed. it was powering a set of rockford punch 6.5s and the rockford power 6x9s. the original install was less than perfect and im still in the process of cleaning up after the previous installer but with (as bad as this sounds) the punch 6.5s mounted directly to the door pannel (not my install) it improved the sound dramaticaly and the power 6x9s came to life, next is to fix the front door set up and make wood rings for the back to actually hold the 6x9s in place as the factory plastic isnt holding up. any one have any reasonable solution to fix the 6.5 install? the door is already cut and the factory speaker size is 4x6 (explains the door mount) would wood rings mounted to the door then the speakers mounted to them be enough? i can dynamat the pannel just wasnt sure how bad it would sound or if its worth fixing. sorry for the long post but thanks for any replies!


----------



## Joshcollings21 (Apr 7, 2012)

I have a set of r.f. T3 6.5"s and have em hooked up to my t800 4 channel along with my jbl 560gti 5 1/4"s. let's just say I'm not at all impresse by the Rockford t3's!!!! It's sound is VERY DISTORTED!!!!! I contacted r.f. And since I go them from sonicelectronix im screwed as far as any kind of warranty or being able to take them back!!!! $400 beating!!!! Thanks r.f.


----------



## MaxxG (Jun 25, 2011)

paid 350 for my set! just thought id share


----------

